# Liberty Movement > Rand Paul Forum >  Constitution Day Moneybomb - Sept. 17th Promotion Ideas Thread

## garyallen59

I'm calling it. It looks like Constitution Day Moneybomb is the winner in *this thread*. 

We're a month out from Constitution Day so it's time we start promoting it.

We need someone to design a website for pledges. Is there anyone to volunteer for this?

User Jackie Moon made a *facebook* and *twitter* page for the moneybomb with some nice grapics. It also looks like there is a moneybomb event already set up *here* so we should go ahead and start sharing that one so we can keep it all in one place.

It would be nice if we could have a moneybomb video as well highlighting Rand defending the Constitution or any other inspiring Rand clips to share. So if there is anyone willing to help there it would be greatly appreciated.

Also any other graphics would be great as well. I know we have some great graphics designers here on the forum.

We should start sharing the facebook event and website(once we have it) on all of Rand's social media posts in the comments and make sure to like and favorite any of these comments so they will rise to the top.

Let's use this thread to discuss other ways to help this go viral.

----------


## afwjam

I can do a promo style video like this one I did for Ron: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=UzZLjnCj-vA

Or I can try and piece together a longer one, I did a constitution day money bomb video before: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=raDx7Szxswg

Might need some help finding promising Rand clips as I'm not as familiar with his best video moments.

----------


## Jan2017

fwiw, Reagan Library debate is September 16 . . .
could be a very interesting night.

----------


## enonesoch

Hello all, I'm the one that suggested and advocated for the September 7th Labor Day Money Bomb. I'm glad we did the poll and I agree with Gary, with 45min to go it looks like September 17th (Constitution Day) is the winning date, and thus the date we all will get behind. Now that we have the date set and we are all on the same page we can move ahead and start spreading the word every way we can. Be sure to post about it often to keep it fresh in people minds. Now is the time, let's do this right, for old times sake.

----------


## afwjam

I do miss the old times. Thanks for your effort and voluntary compromise enonesoch.

----------


## Jackie Moon

> I'm calling it. It looks like Constitution Day Moneybomb is the winner in *this thread*. 
> 
> We're a month out from Constitution Day so it's time we start promoting it.
> 
> We need someone to design a website for pledges. Is there anyone to volunteer for this?
> 
> User Jackie Moon made a *facebook* and *twitter* page for the moneybomb with some nice grapics. It also looks like there is a moneybomb event already set up *here* so we should go ahead and start sharing that one so we can keep it all in one place.
> 
> It would be nice if we could have a moneybomb video as well highlighting Rand defending the Constitution or any other inspiring Rand clips to share. So if there is anyone willing to help there it would be greatly appreciated.
> ...


Thanks for making this post.  As you said, so far we have a Facebook page, event, Twitter and website that are being set up and worked on.  

I know that there are some great graphic designers and video producers here.  So far I have put together some basic graphics to use to get the name and date out there, but am looking forward to seeing what others are able to create.

----------


## afwjam

Is there a video of him saying that?

----------


## Jackie Moon

> Is there a video of him saying that?


Yeah, I actually had to slo-mo the video and get my own screen capture for that photo.

https://youtu.be/RU6FTo5W7f8?t=1m36s

----------


## CPUd

Has there ever been a moneybomb app?  It would tell the users to HOLD, HOLD, then ring the bell to CHARGE when the moneybomb is on.  Then there would be a secure gateway to donate, and during the moneybomb, it will plot the progress.  I might be able to build an android one, at the very least, I can build the backend data server.

----------


## Jackie Moon

> Has there ever been a moneybomb app?  It would tell the users to HOLD, HOLD, then ring the bell to CHARGE when the moneybomb is on.  Then there would be a secure gateway to donate, and during the moneybomb, it will plot the progress.  I might be able to build an android one, at the very least, I can build the backend data server.


An app would be pretty cool.  A benefit of an app is that like with email you can communicate with people directly, rather than hoping that your Facebook or Twitter posts show up in their feed and get seen.  It could be another way to tell them when the moneybomb starts and then give info about the next one.

Something like that would be great to release through the campaign's website, it would get more exposure and they could add more fun campaign features... maybe some Rand sound bytes, his Twitter feed, a "Rand Tracker" that shows his campaign path and stops on a map of the US, animating the torch that's in his logo and making it full screen so that people could hold up their phones and display a lit torch.

Encourage people to download it his rallies and on campus, and then have the app send out notifications later.

Since I can't edit old posts I just wanted to combine all the graphics I have so far in to one for easy sharing:

*Avatars - http://RandPaulMoneyBomb.imgur.com/*









*Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/RandPaulMon...083816/?type=1*

----------


## Jackie Moon

The internets have been slow today, everyone must be out BBQing and stuff.  So I'm going to save a new post for tomorrow when more will see it.

In the meantime you can like the page if you haven't, and if you have you can invite your friends to like it.  Same with the event.

*http://Facebook.com/RandPaulMoneyBomb

http://Facebook.com/events/1473078286348947*

Someone made and shared this on Twitter, was that someone here?

----------


## orenbus

At some point very soon (ideally this week imo) someone should probably start a thread with some potential dates/themes we can look at for mid October for a MB my vote would be preferably prior to Oct. 18, here on forums. I know we're in the middle of things for this one, but we need to decide quickly so we can let others know what we are doing. We need to avoid the headaches next month, we ran into this one.

----------


## Chainspell

> 


Hey that is a really good video. Great clips! I was moved! Good editing 

Can we perhaps get those video clips/project file? So we can edit it and intersperse it with voice over and other clips? I can give you an ftp server to upload to. It would really help to speed things up. I'm very busy atm, so this will help me tremendously. I can get this video done in one day. If it's easier you can also just render it without the music and upload it on youtube as 'unlisted'.

We got professional voice talents that's gonna do a dry read of the script that orenbus wrote.



> We Fought For Our Independence
> And Took On A Tyrannical Central Government.
> On September 17, 1786. The U.S. Constitution Was Adopted
> On September 17, 2015. The Constitution Will Be Given New Meaning.
> This September 17 Is Constitution Day.
> And In Celebration, We Will Hold A Moneybomb For The Defender Of The Constitution.
> Please Donate On September 17, 2015 to Dr. Rand Paul at RandPaul.com
> Pledge Your Support At RandPaulMoneyBomb.com

----------


## Chainspell

So we want a forceful motivational music/tone? 




Also I'm gonna make it a 30 second video and a shorter 10 second video. People have such short attention spans...

----------


## orenbus

This is essentially what we were looking at maybe wanting to reuse as the avatar matches the scene, the copy comes from this video although updated for 2015 to be used for voice over. 




Integrated with the current Avatar and Box Letters Logo intermixed with Rand Paul quotes. The PSD is in the email I sent you in case it's needed.









Or perhaps a similar style like this? The challenge would be needing someone to go help find clips on youtube with links and timestamps if needed to get HQ video to be used. And it would probably take a lot longer so the idea above may be our best bet?





Probably the fastest/easiest approach would be to follow the first video here intermixed with the clips Jackie Moon collected integrated with the avatar and letter logo, animated new text effect, voice over, etc., unless there is a better idea?

----------


## Chainspell

> This is essentially what we were looking at, the copy comes from this video although updated for 2015 to be used for voice over.


Yeah without the battle scenes. Those might be great for a RP supporter, but not so great with everyday people. So I'm gonna make it appeal to a broader audience as much as I can. With it being a constitution MB tho it's gonna be hard to do that lol. Nobody cares about the constitution, that's just the way it is, we won't be able to change that in 2 weeks. 

For the next one we need something gimicky and fresh.

Let's focus less on history and more on "we want your money, and this is why we deserve it".

edit: I think that's how a moneybomb video should be presented. "we need this money, this is why we deserve it... and it *just happens* to be constitution day on October 17. So let's all donate together!". So you basically add the little tidbit at the end that we're doing it on October 17. The date shouldn't be the focus of the video, the focus should be *why* you should donate.

----------


## orenbus

Well the target audience is RP supporters. 




> For the next one we need something gimicky and fresh.


Agreed.

----------


## carlton

> Well the target audience is RP supporters. 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.


The anti-establishment wave is something we ought to harness for our next moneybomb. We can tie Rand's slogan into it 'Defeat the Washington Machine,' into it and show some clips about term limits and career politicians. A lot of people don't see Rand as the outsider he really is these days and we need to help reestablish that cred.

----------


## Jackie Moon

> Hey that is a really good video. Great clips! I was moved! Good editing 
> 
> Can we perhaps get those video clips/project file? So we can edit it and intersperse it with voice over and other clips? I can give you an ftp server to upload to. It would really help to speed things up. I'm very busy atm, so this will help me tremendously. I can get this video done in one day. If it's easier you can also just render it without the music and upload it on youtube as 'unlisted'.
> 
> We got professional voice talents that's gonna do a dry read of the script that orenbus wrote.


Thank you, I appreciate that.  I honestly had no idea what I was doing and was just glad I got that far when the free trial ran out on the program I downloaded, lol.

I think I was able to get the 4 clips I used uploaded to the ftp server.  Let me know if anything isn't right or you need something else.  Thank you for taking the time to help with this.




> Also I'm gonna make it a 30 second video and a shorter 10 second video. People have such short attention spans...


Awesome, thank you.  That was my original intention but it ended up at 1 minute.  I agree that 30 and 10 seconds are a great length for people to watch while browsing thru their Facebook feeds.

----------


## Chainspell

> Well the target audience is RP supporters. 
> 
> Agreed.


idk... There's only a few die-hard RP supporters even amongst the RP supporters. Everyone else needs to be lulled in.

----------


## orenbus

Oh also before I forget to say it Chainspell, glad to see you back in a MB thread! +Rep!

Huzzah!

----------


## orenbus

> The anti-establishment wave is something we ought to harness for our next moneybomb. We can tie Rand's slogan into it 'Defeat the Washington Machine,' into it and show some clips about term limits and career politicians. A lot of people don't see Rand as the outsider he really is these days and we need to help reestablish that cred.


"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to carlton again."

I think Jackie is going to be starting a thread soon so we can brainstorm and pin it down for Oct., but you make really good points here.

----------


## Jackie Moon

> The anti-establishment wave is something we ought to harness for our next moneybomb. We can tie Rand's slogan into it 'Defeat the Washington Machine,' into it and show some clips about term limits and career politicians. A lot of people don't see Rand as the outsider he really is these days and we need to help reestablish that cred.





> "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to carlton again."
> 
> I think Jackie is going to be starting a thread soon so we can brainstorm and pin it down for Oct., but you make really good points here.


Yes, I was actually just typing up that thread now.

I owe you a +Rep too Carlton.  I like the idea of what you're saying, so make sure to post in the brainstorming thread that should be up soon.

----------


## orenbus

If there wasn't enough chaos already infowars is starting a 27 hour MB on the 16th lol.
http://www.infowars.com/moneybomb/

----------


## Barrex

> If there wasn't enough chaos already infowars is starting a 27 hour MB on the 16th lol.
> http://www.infowars.com/moneybomb/



lol

----------


## Crashland

So do we have any numbers on how much was raised on the labor day moneybomb? I'm interested to know just how well they did :-p Although, even if the constitution day one is better, I am skeptical that they will follow our lead in the future anyway.

----------


## CPUd

Not seeing much in the grand scheme of things.  A MB would look like what the small square before Sep looks like below:

----------


## orenbus

> Not seeing much in the grand scheme of things.  A MB would look like what the small square before Sep looks like below:


+Rep. Thanks CPUd for keeping an eye on this for us and the info. (You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to CPUd again.)




> So do we have any numbers on how much was raised on the labor day moneybomb? I'm interested to know just how well they did :-p Although, even if the constitution day one is better, I am skeptical that they will follow our lead in the future anyway.


The organizer over at DP/PL had mentioned a few times he was in contact with the campaign and assumed they would have a ticker up for Labor day, unfortunately that didn't happen. This from Enonesoch original poster of the Sept. 7th MB over there answering why a ticker wasn't up yesterday:




> I don't thinks they are going to put a ticker on main page.
> 
> I contacted the campaign 3wks ago to give them a heads-up about setting up a ticker. Then again a week ago. 2 days ago I got this:
> 
> Dear Mr...
> 
> The Rand Paul for President Campaign has not created a Labor Day Moneybomb. However, we welcome all donations at all times, including Monday, September 7th.
> 
> Thank you for your continued support, and please don't hesitate to reach out to me with any further concerns.
> ...

----------


## orenbus

//

----------


## Jackie Moon



----------


## Jackie Moon



----------


## Jackie Moon

> I also noticed Curt Schultz from Super-brochure is in alot of Rand Paul groups and his posts are almost always on top (not pinned)...
> 
> Admin from 50 states for Rand Paul will start pinning posts soon too....


Thanks for contacting all of them and getting them to share, that is going to help so much.  I don't have any more +Reps to give you, but it's the thought that counts right?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I took out a fedbook ad for the CD MB.  Gonna put up another one for the day of 17 Sept that points straight to the donate now page.

----------


## Jackie Moon

> Get Dan Bilzerian to sign up to the thunderclap and get an instant 10,000,000 reach bump.....  Just sayin
> Also make sure all of the rand groups that are being contacted are signing up for the thunderclap as well as pinning the money bombs, and of course Rand and Ron's facebook/twitter accounts whoever has contacts within the official campaign.


LOL, I know.  That would be great.  He could also fund the Kickstarter project to cover the expenses with his pocket change.



Yeah, that's a good point.  Now that it's officially adopted we might be able to get those people with bigger influence and number of followers to join in.

I'm not sure about the rules with Rand's accounts joining the Thunderclap, but if they were willing to do that they could even start their own if they had to.

----------


## Barrex

> Get Dan Bilzerian to sign up to the thunderclap and get an instant 10,000,000 reach bump.....  Just sayin
> Also make sure all of the rand groups that are being contacted are signing up for the thunderclap as well as pinning the money bombs, and of course Rand and Ron's facebook/twitter accounts whoever has contacts within the official campaign.


We are already trying to do all those things and more but there arent enough of us to reach everyone.... Care to help and send messages your self?

----------


## Jackie Moon

> Rand just dropped a hint in his latest email saying that this week is the "biggest in his campaign" with both the debate and Constitution Day being on the same week, if he does good in the debate, he may put up a ticker


Yeah, I when that email showed up and I read that part it was such a tease, lol.  I thought that was gonna be the announcement, but no.  It was just a generic ask for donation email.



But then I remembered back during Rise For Liberty in 2012 the campaign did the same thing.  They actually sent out emails, put up a video of Ron asking for donations and did robo-calls with Ron asking for donations just days before the money bomb was set to go.

We were worried that meant they weren't going to go with our money bomb, but something like a day later they sent out the email announcing Rise For Liberty.  Not sure the strategy behind that but there must be something there.

But it doesn't matter now because it's real, it's happening.  Haven't slept in a month but I don't care, that email gave me an energy boost.

----------


## Barrex

Wont name names.... Few liberty oriented sites that were contacted are not publishing our press releases/articles because they "dont endorse political candidates"... and they have articles about Sanders, Trump...

Keep working. Letter from Rand doesnt mean we are done.

----------


## orenbus

If you are on facebook and want to help promote the MB:

Tied up with a few things for the MB right now, not sure I'm going to have time to do this, but if anyone can help go through my FB 'Likes' list (fairly comprehensive of pro Rand Pages) and finish messaging/commenting on each page (that is appropriate) the following message. 



```
Please pin this video to your page this week, thanks in advance: https://www.facebook.com/RandPaulMoneyBomb/videos/468189523361917
```


So far have gotten good responses with a few pages committing to pin and share the video. Please note of any pages that commit and actually change their page to pin the video, let me know so we can give them credit on the website. 

I left off at "All Rand Paul", Here is a url to the likes--
https://www.facebook.com/orenbus/likes

Thanks.

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------

